# Jesse's New Bunnies



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

So I went to the livestock auction on Friday to get another chicken.

I came hoem with 3 rabbtis instead. Good job Jesse.

So I saw there were like 10 English angoras there and of course as usually they all looked like hell. Nohing but mats and they were so so dirty like they'd been sitting int heir own filth fora long time. I couldn't tell what color some of them were. All had runny noises, probably from breathing so much ammonia, sad sad eyes. Like they had just given up and were completely miserable. 

I checked their ears for tats and as I suspected they had them, and were from a breeder my business partner and I had bought most of our angoras from. I didn't think this woman had brought them here, probably a second hand buyer. I know Angel cares a lot for her angoras. And has sold out weeks prior. 

There was a BEW Angora there that caught my eye. He wasn't quite as matted as the others butt hat isn't saying much. He was very scared, it so hard to get an idea of a rabbit's personality at these places. Allt eh smells and noises and ugly people, I'd be having a fit too. But the BEW also had an ear number revealing he was from Angel's lines. So here's a nice show rabbit sitting here covered in mats with a runny nose, a broken toe, and a broken ear, absolutely miserable. I raised my hand twice and paid $4 for the poor thing. Mandi had been wantign a BEW English Angora for a long time. Btu they're so hard to find. A lady was goign to sell her one at this show but she backed out last minute for like, the dumbest reasons. We were kind of mad. But whatev. I thought this would be a nice present for Mandi...once we got him back into shape, and I know she likes to fuss over her critters. 

Though the auctioneer is the same one they've had for like, a bajillion years and he has a cane that he uses to point tot he cage we're all bidding on. Well, he's a bad pointer. Because I ended up buying a Polish I didn't want either. So now I have a Polish I don't know what to do with. I swear he had been pointign tot he angora but I guess not. 

So I got that Angora, a Polish, and a beautiful blue-eyed chocolate dutch. Pictures to follow. 







So here's the angora (Which we've named 'Albus') Before I worked on him at all. Straight from the auction. Boy doesn't he look thrilled?





Hre is one of the larger mats that was stuck to his ribs. I outlined it so you can see it better and see how big it is. I pulled a bigger one off his butt.





Here's all the large mats I pulled off of him when I got home. But it was like 1AM by the time I was finished and I called it a night. He was so happy to have food. I wonder when he was fed last...he was sooo skinny. And his skin is all falling off from having so many mats and junk.





Here's a close up of those big pretty eyes....after we shaved him this morning. (Mandi and I). When I took that huge mat off his butt roll last night...I doscovered his tail...and I left a little poof at the end just because its ridiculous and funny to look at. And Mandi had a good laugh over it and we both just thought it was so cute so when we buzzed him this morning we left the poof there. We were saying how it looked like a Truffala tree (Dr Seuss)





Poof!





Here's Alby, all doen with his haircut. He obviously felt a lot better but in this picture It huoght he just had the saddest expression. Its like....heartbreaking.






Here's the Polish I got by accident. Any takers? She's actually quite sweet, but what am I going to do with her?


And Grand Finale.... drumroll please...

My blue-eyed chocolate dutch thing! yay!










I just thought he was so pretty. I hope Cymry thinks he's sexy. I like his spotted pattern over his bum, its almost harlequin-like, but not as sketchy, its very bold intence color. Stunning. 


The End. I'll keep you updated on Albus. Mandi took him home though.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never seen a Dutch like that. I always see the average looking dutch.

Wow, I am in loooooveeeee. Can he be my new boyfriend ?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 7, 2007)

If I was closer I would totally take that polish :inlove:

Albus is lovely and what are you going to name the chocolate stud muffin?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

Well at this auction, in order to get your stuff...you have to pay first and hand your pay stub to someone who works there and they walk to your cages or boxes or whatever and make sure you get the right items. 

This little girl, she was like 10, took my reciept. And when she saw the chocolate dutch, she was like ''oh he used to be mine...." And I told her I'd take good care of him and I gave her my website address so she coudl see his picture and see how he's doing. And she said she called him ''Goober''. 

Goober it is then I suppose. I hate changeing names. Especially on little kids. I mean, that was her pet. 

I had a kitten when I was younger named 'Peepers' and my mom gave her to some friends of ours and they named her Ohpelia and I was like, mad. I hate it when people rename pets like that, I dunno I kind of see it as disrespectful. Like, that was my pet and my friend and thats what I called her and you go and do something completely different. Ophelia? C'mon gimme a break.

I guess his name is Goober.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 7, 2007)

Goober is cute :biggrin2:and I definately agree about changing names, especially if the previous owner is going to be checking up on them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2007)

Goober is cute. Goobers are chocolate covered raisens........ I'm sure he'll leave you some similar items everyday! LOL! 

That polish is adorable! Why can't she just be your polish? :biggrin2:

That sweet angora...... I feel so bad for him but so happy you have him. Does he seem to like attention? I think I'd have to hold and kiss him for hours!

I cannot believe you left that little poof on his tail LOL! that is hilarious!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohh I need better pics of the polish.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

Does it really seem unlike me that I'd leave the poof ont he tail? Seriously.

He's still a little scared but he's coming around, he rally does have a sweet personality. He's curious and wants to get to know us, he's just kinda worried I think. 

I can't keep the Polish because I don't keep Polish, I have enuogh ''pets'' and she's just kind of taking up space. If anyone wants her seriously though I'll go to great lengths tog et her a loving home. I've justbeen calling her ''the Polish Girl''. 
I'm gonna make some flyers and hang them up at Petsmart and junk. I usually charge an adoption fee to cover the cost of buying them at auction and fixing them up and stuff, but I paid $1.50 for her so if I get rid of her soon she'll just be free to a good home, or free to anyone on RO. 

Polish anyone? 
I'll post better pics later, i'm kind of on my way out hte door. 

-JAK


----------



## polly (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Jesse, LOVE that dutch, beautiful pattern on it. thanda nethie like the polish over here are a lot skinnier and look like mini hares.

Poor girl i wonder why she had to get rid of her pet thats kind sad but he is gorgeous. 

That poor angora i love the colour of his eyes and his poofy bit on his tail:biggrin2:very you!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

More pictures of the Polish as per request....


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

Our states touch each other so I should come and get 'em!!!

Ahhhh so cute!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

Ack! My sister just got back from West Virginia this morning you so should have told me earlier.

If you are serious about getting her, I will make it happen. I have a guy coming from WV soon to pick up a lop....


----------



## Mikoli (Oct 7, 2007)

Why do you have to live overseas? That polish is adorable. I want him. I will name him Pumpkin and he shall be my Pumpkin.  He is named Pumpkin because he looks nothing like a Pumpkin. No, wait, Pumpking.  Pumpking's better.

My bunny. :stikpoke

Yucky. Poor little Angora. He looks dreadful. I would think he was a puppy if I didn't know better. He looks so adorable shaved though.  You got some pretty good looking rabbits. 

Rachel.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

Heh thanks, i'll tell everyone you think they are sexy. 

The Polish is a girl. You may want to choose a cute litle girl name. Like Rynn. Or Mina. I've been debating between those two.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw, that _Nethie_ is really cute! I hope you can find him a good home! (FYI, flat round face=Nethie, and that's not a Polish color but I've seen lots of Nethies in it)

But what did you do to him in this pic? He looks like he's holding on for dear life!
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> More pictures of the Polish as per request....


----------



## polly (Oct 7, 2007)

onder:still think it looks like a nethie!!! 

The polish over there must be really different cause ours are not as fluffy and have pointier faces a bit like the dutch. I really like her though i think she looks like a Suki!!

ps if that was like the poles over here it would have bounced all over the living room i swear you need baseball mitts to catch them :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

I want but can not afford a spay.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll talk to my mom.

But don't get your hopes up. She probably will say no. 

She's so cute though!!


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG that bunny is so **** cute!!!!!! -- Someone is bound to love her. 

As for Albus, how can anyone let a bunny get into that condition!!! :shock: You couldnt even see that there was a rabbit under all that fluff. -- Looking forward to seeing his progress


----------



## Mikoli (Oct 7, 2007)

Pumpkin can be a girl's name.  Or Pumpkina. Pumpkina's a cute name. I really must stop thinking about Pumpkins. Pumpkin is my word of the week. It's in my head 24/7. :shock: That and penguin. PENGKIN.  Pengkin's a cool name. I'll be quiet now.

Rachel.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

See I thuoght she was a Netherland also... and then when I got my reciept it said she was a Polish. they are very similar. I keep looking at her and seeing more dwarf but I just took the former owner's word for it that she was a Polish. We'll call her a rabbit. Howzzat?

I didn't do anything to her I swear! I brought her inside for more pictures and Erron was running the vacuum. So she's got that ''OMG'' look to her. Then I put her in a ''sit'' because it was cute and she would sit however I put her and she stayed that way while I took photos, and then I loaded photos, and resized, and loaded to photobucket, and posted on RO, and she was still sitting like that. I guess she was comfy. 

Who wants a polish Dwarf thing?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

*Mikoli wrote: *


> Pumpkin can be a girl's name.  Or Pumpkina. Pumpkina's a cute name. I really must stop thinking about Pumpkins. Pumpkin is my word of the week. It's in my head 24/7. :shock: That and penguin. PENGKIN.  Pengkin's a cool name. I'll be quiet now.
> 
> Rachel.
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh man, I can't believe you brought home more!

What cuties!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually, NO it isn't unlike you to leave that little poof on his tail LMAO!I can tell you are quite a character - lots of fun to be around! I would have done the same thing at the complete embarassment of my daughter! 

So you breed dutch and angora? 

That flat face lends me to nethies too but I wouldn't be a good person to ask - Ohhhhhhh PAMNOCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2007)

The Jesse breeds Dutch and French Lops. i used to raise angoras also but after about a month of just taking care of them I was about ready to hang myself....with a rope knitted from their wool. So I sold out.

Then people were like '' oh do you have angoras? We want angoras."
And at the time I was long term bunnysitting my friend's english and I was going to a big show that weekend so Iw as like what the hey I'll get him a girlfriend for a while. then I couldn't get the darn thing to concieve. Then some old friends were downsizing their pet herd and they were like '' oh you have angoras? We'll bring youa nother one!'' And then they showed up in my driveway within 24 hours and handed me a REW and a pedigree and were like ''thanks for giving him a good home!" And I was like " uhhh......I hate you. "

Then I acquired a business partner and she wanted to get into the bunny thing so I asked her which breed she wanted to get stareted in and she was like '' well I really like the English angoras but they're so much w...."
"Want some?!"

"Uhh..."
"I paid $50 for her but she's yours for $20 and the rest are free!"
"OK!"

And therest is history.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

:hbunnysmell:

That's funny!


----------

